# Sticky  Forum etiquette. Please read.



## AVS Forum Notice

There have been several complaints from members about members.

If you do not like someones posting style please remember there is a ignore feature which can be found in your User CP which allows you to add those who's posts you prefer not to see.

I you have an issue with someone please do not respond that keeps the thread off topic at which point the thread will be closed or removed. Use the Ignore feature. Do not take it upon yourself to self moderate.

Please take the high road.


----------

